# Electrical certificate



## Bobak (Apr 17, 2020)

I wanted to ask you which certifications are good in this trade in Canada
I want to build up my resume to get a better job
Thanks


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

A red seal ticket looks good on a resume.

So does first aid/CPR.

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> A red seal ticket looks good on a resume.
> 
> So does first aid/CPR.
> 
> Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


If he filled out his profile, it would go a long way on here as well. :wink::wink:


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

The_Modifier said:


> If he filled out his profile, it would go a long way on here as well. :wink::wink:


It certainly would!

It would also help if we knew how he is currently cooking his hot dogs... 
@Bobak please take a few minutes to fill out your profile as per the user signup agreement. It is a requirement of participation on this site. Failure to do so means the hot dogs won't cook right.

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

The_Modifier said:


> If he filled out his profile, it would go a long way on here as well. :wink::wink:


...just another long haired, maggot infested, dope smoking FM listener? :biggrin:


----------

